# tracks



## jr spec v (Dec 8, 2004)

i went to phoenix firebird raceway on friday and i ran my 2005 auto sentra ser and my best time was 15'9 and my car is stock. by next week i will get my DC 4-2-1 headers and my aem cold air intake.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i wish i could race my car year round at the track


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Move to Houston, FL, Vegas, AZ, CA, etc...

We have an Auto X on Jan 2 here in Houston.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd like to see the slip for that 15.9. I've raced my boy's auto SER with intake and mmi and the best he could pull with those was a 16.3..........and isn't Phoenix at like 1000-2000ft above sea level?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> i wish i could race my car year round at the track


were do you live? i just heard on the radio this morning that they may be making a NASCAR track in B-more, what im hoping is that inside the oval will be a road course. that would really cut down on the racing on the streets, you can only have so much fun on a drag strip :thumbdwn: but a road course is what is needed, every one should have one no more than 1 and 1/2 hours from their house.


----------

